# Mastricht's Theologia theoretico-practica



## panicbird (Dec 16, 2006)

Check this out over at Reformation21. Anyone have the required skillset?

Lon


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 16, 2006)

panicbird said:


> Check this out over at Reformation21. Anyone have the required skillset?
> 
> Lon



I don't, but I'll start saving my pennies for the date of publication!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope they find someone fast.

It will be a good 2 years before we see that completed, typeset and finished if they started right now.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 17, 2006)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> I hope they find someone fast.
> 
> It will be a good 2 years before we see that completed, typeset and finished if they started right now.



Probably a lot longer than that, if they take the time to do it right, especially as it's four volumes; they're going to want to compare the Dutch with the Latin, will probably want to include a biography, indexes will have to be prepared, plus lots of proofreading, etc., etc.,...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2006)

This is helpful to know -- thanks! It answers in part the question I asked in this thread.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 17, 2006)

I agree. It would take that long to get it out if it were done right now.

On a good day I can get a page translated in Olevianus' Romans commentary. If I had nothing else to do I could do more, but it doesn't work that way. For some strange reason my students and parishioners and others seem to think I should do other things! 

I guess the same is true of other translators. 

I guess it will take me years to get through the Olevianus' commentary. It guess it will take them at least a few years to get through (make a rough translation of) Van Mastricht. Then there is the editorial process. It will be years before we see any of it.

rsc



bookslover said:


> Probably a lot longer than that, if they take the time to do it right, especially as it's four volumes; they're going to want to compare the Dutch with the Latin, will probably want to include a biography, indexes will have to be prepared, plus lots of proofreading, etc., etc.,...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 17, 2006)

At least we have Turretin now! (Whew!)

We'll have to wait for VM.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 17, 2006)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> At least we have Turretin now! (Whew!)



And it took the better part of a full decade to get Turretin published - and it was already translated into English!


----------

